# Marriage and visa (Residente Temporal)



## cellito (Nov 28, 2014)

I understood i can apply for a temporal visa after marrying a Mexican in Mexico while I am on a tourist visa if i apply in less than 30 days after the marriage. Now I read here that it can only be done through the consulate in my country. I thought the family member union request could be done in Mexico. Now I am confused. Can somebody clarify?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

You can apply at your local INM office anytime after your marriage for a 1, 2, 3 or 4 year Residente Temporal visa/card. You need a valid FMM tourist card, a marriage license registered at the local registar´s office, proof of an address localy, under the "Vinculo Familiar" law. There is no need to go to a Mexican Consulate. There is no waiting or requirement to do this within 30 days.

Before you can apply for a Residente Permanente visa/card they will tell you will be on a Residente Temporal for at least 2 years. After 2 years you can apply for a Residente Permanente visa/card 30 days before the expiration date up until a few days of the expiration date.


----------



## cellito (Nov 28, 2014)

Gracias for clarifying that Alan.


----------

